# VBA: Buttons in mehreren Tabellen löschen



## Rofi (8. April 2008)

Hallo,

zu Buttons in Tabellen hinzufügen findet man einiges. Ich möchte aber in einigen (ca. 10) Tabellen einer Mappe bestimmte Buttons löschen. Da habe ich bisher nichts passendes gefunden!

Beim Öffnen der Mappe sollen bspw. auf jeder der Tabellen 6 Buttons nebeneinander gesetzt werden. D.h. beim wechseln der Tabellenblätter findet man auf jeder der Tabellen an der gleichen Stelle diese 6 Buttons, die eben 6 Befehle in jeder Tabelle ausführen können. Z.Bsp. ein Button soll "Alle Leerzeilen ausblenden" bzw. "Alle Leerzeilen einblenden" usw. Sagen wir der Einfachheit halber ihre Eigenschaft (.caption) sei "but_1" bis "but_6". Bis dahin krieg ich's hin.

Wie kann ich nun miteinander auf allen Tabellen z.Bsp. "but_3" löschen?

Danke für jede Hilfe,
Rofi


----------



## Alex F. (8. April 2008)

Du musst doch nur alle sheets durchschleifen und dann delete aufrufen.

Habe leider kein excel aber es müsste ungefähr so funktionieren


```
for each sht in ActiveWorkbook.sheets
  for each ctl in sht.controls
     if ctl.name ="but3" then
        ctl.delete
     end if 
  next ctl
next sht
```

wie gesagt leider ungetestet 

Grüsse bb


----------



## Rofi (9. April 2008)

@brainbyte,

danke für den Tipp. Das Prinzip müsste eigentlich so klappen. Aber irgendwie komme ich noch nicht ganz bis dahin, dass ich es anwenden könnte. Es hapert noch am ganzen "Kleinkram" rundherum.

Melde mich wieder wenn's endlich klappt.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------

